# Camping Off Rte. 81 South In Pa



## Fletch (May 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know of any campgrounds off rte. 81 south in Pa. Im planning a trip to VA and Im getting a late start becuase of work.







I will have about 5 hours max to get there. So im trying to find a campground that has overnight sites. Trying to get to near or around Harrisburg if possible.







I dont know how late the campgrounds allow check inns. Hotels are to expensive and have no place to park TT. Any suggestions would be great.
Thanks
Matt Fletcher


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

Fletch said:


> Hi everyone,
> Does anyone know of any campgrounds off rte. 81 south in Pa. Im planning a trip to VA and Im getting a late start becuase of work.
> 
> 
> ...


pine grove furnace state park. About 10 miles off 81 south of carlisle . Route 233


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hit Twin Grove KOA just a few miles off 81 at Pine Grove.

There are a few closer to Harrisburg also, but not sure of the names.

You could Google PA Campground Association also, you can search on there by region.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is one in Carlisle also just off 81. I can find the name if you need me too. I stay there every year in Aug.

John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.gocampingamerica.com/stateoverview.aspx?state=PA
Hope this helps.
Bob


----------

